# Porsche 924



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi guys, I have been at it again. I have bought another new "project" :driver:, the not so desirable Porsche 924 in 2.0 format. The story goes...

Checked gumtree at silly o'clock in the morning to find an ad for a 924 local to me and for a very, very reasonable price. Looking through it seemed like a steal...

"needs two wings, one replaced, painted fitted and stone chip colour coded, the other painted, stone chipped and in the boot. Requires exhaust but comes supplied. Loads of history included, only 88,000 miles" etc etc.

I knew this was a steal and with it being submitted very late the night before but being stuck at work to go view and pay, no chance. I rang at 10am to a posh sounding voice, it was still there as he was stuck at work. I knew I had no choice but to pay the guy a deposit for him to keep it for me, paypal at the rescue!!!

SO, long story not so short, here she is in very rough to touch and very faded in areas the Red Beast hahaha




























I cant wait to clay it and give it a good buff and wax. Im like a kid at Christmas. I remember vaguely being took out in a 911 when I was very young... Its stays with you forever your first time ever being in a sports car when your a wee whipper snapper!


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

Some good 50/50 shots coming I believe!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Cool  what plans you got for her?


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

Turbo (911) wheels, might have to paint the roof as its a bit far gone, fit the wing, the exhaust, source a gear knob, fix passenger window. Id like to lower it but after some research it seems like a bloody big job of sourcing a 944 torsion bar and fitting it ect if I put the wheels on and say no way I will do it but if they fill the arches I might keep it standard. I am just dreaming but the Carrera GT kit looks the mutts.


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice to see someone else has bought a 924 :thumb:
Looks a nice example too, that interior looks really tidy.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Not seen one for a while whats your plans?


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

This is the roof... Too far gone?










Where am I? No reflection at all!










The VW van engine hahaha V8 conversion maybe? I definitely am dreaming.










Nice badge for very little money.


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

I cant wait to detail it.

As mentioned, 

Detail,
Fit parts,
Sills,
Mot,
Tax
Alloys 911,
Lower the biatch.


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

ChrisST said:


> Nice to see someone else has bought a 924 :thumb:
> Looks a nice example too, that interior looks really tidy.


Do you own one or previously owned one?


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

I own a 1983Y 2.0 as a second car on a classic policy, although i tend to use it as my main car now. Touch wood, it's been ok so far and have changed most things myself as they are quite easy to work on. I will try and get some picks up tomorrow.


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

Excellent! Have you had any dealings with the rear suspension?


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

I've not mate, although my rear shocks do feel past their best to be honest so I might be looking at upgrading soon.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

That's a nice one, low miles too.
Keep it as is but clean it up and tweak it...I nearly got one myself a couple of years ago. They are nice cars and you get the fun without too big a bill. Nice one.


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

The drivers wing is not so nice =0)


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

Just a little update, its mine, aaaalll mine muwahahahaha


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

Here is another little update. I have only had a little time to spare but took some pictures of the exact condition I am working with.

Been under a tree?










Been under a tree? Or have I already said that?










Really rusting wing, to be replaced soon.










Mould.










Bad roof section










Bonnet before 2 bucket wash.










After two bucket I was left with these black marks which would not come off with medium BH clay. I had to scrub with a megs mitt.










After clay bar










After one pass with megs 80, CG Hex pad and Makita rotary.










Two passes.










Megs 83 and heavier cut CG hex and megs G220v2.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

So how much did you pay then?


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

Matt. said:


> So how much did you pay then?


Id prefer not to say, It was cheap though


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

No probs :thumb:


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

Matt. said:


> No probs :thumb:


Have a look on ebay for them, it will give you a rough idea. Its shows how you how little you can pay to have a Porsche on the drive. They will all require work but that is half the fun isn't it?


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

What an excellent car and project, I would love to do something like this! I looked into getting a 944 as a project after seeing a restored one on the porsche stand at the MPH show a few years back. Unfortunately funds didn't allow and now I have a child and another on the way so its going to be a while before I can bring the dream alive!


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

tmitch45 said:


> What an excellent car and project, I would love to do something like this! I looked into getting a 944 as a project after seeing a restored one on the porsche stand at the MPH show a few years back. Unfortunately funds didn't allow and now I have a child and another on the way so its going to be a while before I can bring the dream alive!


The 924 is much more affordable and with it originally been designed as a VW and AUDI it is reasonably cheap to replace parts. There are loads of breaking ones for those hard to replace parts.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Are the sills ok?


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

Russ and his BM said:


> Are the sills ok?


No, one side is not bad but requires attention.


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

Russ and his BM said:


> Are the sills ok?


No, one side is not bad but requires attention.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Cool. I had a 924s which had iffy sills. It looked complex, and because I had no time, it would have cost me a bomb. I pointed it out to the guy who bought the car and he wasn't bothered, because he owned a garage! Nice. Good luck with yours.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Welcome to the front engined Porsche owners club on DW !

I suggest you register on the forum at www.tipec.net as folks on there will help with advice and bits.

And lets get the VW/Audi thing right (sorry to be a pedant!) - Porsche designed it for VW who decided they didn't want it so its a thoroughly Porsche car but the engine was originally an Audi unit (designated for the 80) but taken on and modified by Porsche. Audi assembled them, in fact did so for the subsequent 944 too.

I've been in the Porsche world for 15 years and happy to help directly/point in the direction of assistance, but PM me as I may not keep up on this thread.


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

Update, managed to do some more work on the bonnet and it came up well to be fair.


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

>


Looks to me like the exhaust has fallen off :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

adf27 said:


> Looks to me like the exhaust has fallen off :lol: :lol: :lol:


Its me side exit exhaust, just a low hanging one! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

Update,

Got my exhaust today, can't wait to fit it! Plus, when sitting in the car (listening to some tapes!) I noticed my lovely steering wheel was not so lovely, it was cracked, cut, flaking and ultimately looking sorry for itself...










So, the work begins to fix it. The repair is only 98% perfect but 100% better than before!

I cleaned the area with some leather prep, rubbed the area down, filled it with leather filler, rubbed it down, cleaned the area again, filled again, rubbed it down and sprayed it with my PU paint and my airbrush. There are some "natural scar lines" that remain but not too bad. Here is the step by step...

Filled,










Rubbed down,










MUCH, MUCH better.










Distance shot,


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

That looks a good DIY repair mate.
Mine decided to let me down this morning.. I've now got this weekend to find what has drained the battery over night.


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

ChrisST said:


> That looks a good DIY repair mate.
> Mine decided to let me down this morning.. I've now got this weekend to find what has drained the battery over night.


Not good, mine is just going to be a weekend b-road car. If it does not start, sod it...


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm hoping its just a dodgy connection somewhere, the electric aerial has been a bit hit and miss for a while.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Very nice mate, fair play. I would say that roof can be salvaged. How about some tele-dials from a 928 ? and some porsche decals for the sides. Good luck with it mate, i'm sure it will look the nuts of the dog.


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

Before and afters.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

like this a lot keep the updates coming :thumb:


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

AaronGTi said:


> like this a lot keep the updates coming :thumb:


Thank you very much. I will keep you posted.


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

Just ordered EBC green stuff pads and a front valance. Can't wait to get all my bits fitted.


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

Looking good. Great work on the steering wheel and straightening out that red paint.


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

So when I was refurbishing my steering wheel it was quickly apparent that 2 of the 3 plastic boss retainers were broken. This being gutting as I knew the leather was a repair I could undertake and trying to find 27 year old replacement part's can be frustrating. When pondering about what to do I remembered a work friend had recently bought a mini lathe. I asked if he could make me some as he is quite a talented guy and knew he would do a good job! Here are the pics,

CAD drawing


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

Ordered some koni adjustable's, new valance, just got some green stuff pads, new wiper blades, ordered my exhaust gaskets. No wonder I am skint :doublesho:driver::lol:


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

Here is a update on the car, its been a while...

I have had some rot and rust to deal with, here is an example














































I bought some Borbet A's and had a little clean on the insides...



















Iron x working its magic










Some clearcoat failure..










It wont be seen but I know it is clean



















Here is my new valance, needed painted


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Looking good, like the new valance :thumb:

Spooky really, i've been tinkering with mine today. I've got the sunroof out at the moment to repair the trim and give the panel itself a lick of paint.

I've got a new daily driver coming next week meaning I can park the Porsche up, so, I should have some time to tinker a bit more..2 sets of original wheels for a kick off


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

ChrisST said:


> Looking good, like the new valance :thumb:
> 
> Spooky really, i've been tinkering with mine today. I've got the sunroof out at the moment to repair the trim and give the panel itself a lick of paint.
> 
> I've got a new daily driver coming next week meaning I can park the Porsche up, so, I should have some time to tinker a bit more..2 sets of original wheels for a kick off


Good man! 

I have got new wishbones, new ball joints, bushes, braided hoses, fitted new dizzy and rotor arm to stop 3 cylinder pop, got the use of a welder and some 1mm steel and now I just need to learn how to use the damn thing hahaha, I think 3 months and I will be :car:


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

I just need to refurbish the anti roll bar, get its bushes, get some new struts, fit pads, check and refurbish drums, get some wheel spacers, service it, replace brake fluid and sort out a very minor ding in the rear. Its gonna be nice to see what the car actually drives like!


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Squeaky bum time for me in a couple of months... it will be due an MOT 
I just hope nothing nasty springs up :doublesho


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

ChrisST said:


> Squeaky bum time for me in a couple of months... it will be due an MOT
> I just hope nothing nasty springs up :doublesho


Thats the trouble with these older cars, I will have replaced or refurbished every conceivable part so nothing to worry about for the next couple of years.


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

Stripped both sides struts (using springs but struts getting binned as they have gone totally), refurbished the anti roll bar + the steering rack, removed the washer bottle, wings, bought 944 struts from a local guy, onc side needed refurbished so wire brushed it and hammerited them but not happy with the finish, going to sand back and as I have been told I can use thinners and spray the hammerite through my spray gun, going to give that a try. Got the exhaust fitted (need to make bracket for back box) Need to buy or make some spacers for the wheels and do the welding work, fixed the problem of the tailgate not shutting as it just needed some adjustment.

Bought some goodies too, 

Oil, oil filter, air filter, wishbones, ball joints, tie rod ends, struts, replacement window switch, exhaust gasket, ebc pads, braided brake hoses, adjustable koni shocks, 944 turbo torsion bars, plate for welding plus go the use of a welder. I had to buy some gas and wire but who is gonna complain? Oh yeah and center dash vents (to replace damaged ones). Got a lot of work to do but it wont be long now...


﻿﻿


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

Forgot to update the pics too, here is the failing paint on the roof


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

Here is one of the struts

Before









After


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

Elbow grease pays off, before and after chiseling and wire wheel. Ready for paint. Cleaned inside the wheel wells too.










Paint, muck or underseal?










No, there IS paint under there!


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

Borbets, they will look better dropped a little and the bigger spacers I have coming to me,










Koni inserts fitted










Lowering springs










Out with the old, in with the new(ish)


----------

